# Geek Squad



## simon.exe (Apr 12, 2009)

I have heard a lot of negative things on this forum about Geek Squad, some of which are valid, but others that are completely bogus (one in particular posted by "dr911"). So the purpose of this post is to basically find out how you guys feel about the Agents over at Geek Squad. Any input will be taken no matter how positive or negative. Just wanna know how everyone feels about either their experiences or what they've heard. If you dont care, dont post cause I know this isnt really important, but for those who care I'm all ears (or eyes whatever). :up::down:


----------



## akaHothead (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't know if this is the same group, but Circuit City, when in business, had their own Geek Squad.
Those jokers couldn't find their own **** with both hands and a map.
One of the members couldn't even find Crucial on-line to see what type of RAM a customers machine took. I was on the side and watching over his shoulder and watched him mis-spell the name 5 (count them 5 ) times. Tried to tell the lady the site was down. Earned me the dirtiest look from him when I corrected his spelling and it came right up.
THEN he couldn't find her machines manufacturer. How hard is IBM to find?
Either he was the dumbest of the dumb, or he had something "better" that he would rather have been doing.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

simon.exe said:


> I have heard a lot of negative things on this forum about Geek Squad, some of which are valid, but others that are completely bogus (one in particular posted by "dr911"). So the purpose of this post is to basically find out how you guys feel about the Agents over at Geek Squad. Any input will be taken no matter how positive or negative. Just wanna know how everyone feels about either their experiences or what they've heard. If you dont care, dont post cause I know this isnt really important, but for those who care I'm all ears (or eyes whatever). :up::down:


 Welcome to TGF.......simon.exe !!!

Google.....Geek Squad on Google & see how many complaints and lawsuits are listed, this may give yourself some insight.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

simon.exe said:


> I have heard a lot of negative things on this forum about Geek Squad, some of which are valid, but others that are completely bogus (one in particular posted by "dr911").


Because you don't agree with his post it's bogus? I think you'll have to do better than that! How about some actual evidence that it's not bogus?


----------



## akaHothead (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, mine isn't bogus. Eyes on experience.
If the rest were as bad as the one I ran into, no wonder the company went under.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just cause I think this is funny .. 
A local PC shop got a computer that was checked out by the Geek Squad.
The Geek Squad couldn't figure out what was wrong.

Seems like the owner was trying to build his own computer ..
And when he installed the Mobo .. He did NOT use the standoffs.


----------



## akaHothead (Apr 1, 2009)

Typical of them.Don't(didn't) do what they were supposed to do, then charge an arm and a leg for nothing.


----------

